# First ADF, missing foot?



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have been wanting a little African Dwarf Frog in my 2.5 gallon with Iris, so I was eager to go to Petco and get one. Of course I bought some sinking frog pellets (I wanted bloodworms but our refrigerator is broken) and a ceramic pot decor for him/her to hide. What I wasn't expecting, was for it to be missing a foot??? I noticed when I acclimated him into the tank, that he had one webbed foot with toes, but then the right leg just has a stub where the foot should be.
Will it ever grow back?? I'm a little concerned that it could get an infection.
Of course it burdens him a little with swimming up to get air, what should I do for him? Should I put him in a separate tank from the betta? She nipped his other foot, then his back, and thats all Ive seen so far.
Here are some pics


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe a separate tank with other frogs would be easier on him. They're more active when they have buddies, and I'm not sure a 2.5 gallons would be enough for 3 frogs and a betta.

About his foot stump, as long as there's no open wound he's probably okay. If it's an open wound, I'm not sure what's safe for frogs.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ill definitely be looking into getting a new tank and him some buddies, I do have a 10 gallon but I don't have the room to set it up 

Yea I haven't seen anything unusual so far, and it looks like it was torn a while ago so he may be fine then. Thank you for your response!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

No problem! I wish I could help more.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

He'll be alright. They're very adaptable. On a related note - I once had an ADF with 5 legs...


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yikes xD Where was his fifth leg?


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

Came out of the same area as one of his rear legs.


----------



## Bamb00stix (Apr 25, 2015)

If you can, try to get some stackable objects that are stable enough to be stacked. That way there's ledges for him to chill on, and he can go from ledge to ledge to get up to air vs. swimming allll the way up. It looks like a birth defect, to be honest. So no need to worry. I did some research for ADFs and medicine. I found this.

You could order a tower with various ledges from ricepattyfish5 on here for $8 (tower+shipping) or so. That's guaranteed to be safe for your betta and ADF.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

There are forums for ADF's and I even saw a section on Tropical fish keeping you might want to sign up for a a couple of them. I saw they can get injury easily they are delicate and you want to avoid putting aggressive with them and they must have a lid because they can jump and escape.


----------

